# PMs stuck in my outbox



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

I have 3 PMs stuck in my outbox. They said they were sent but they are showing in Outbox and nothing is in my Sent Folders. Can anyone help please?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The PMs will stay in your outbox until they are read. 
Well, to be exact they stay there until the recipient goes into his/her Messages folder.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Doh! Thanks very much - I thought it was like my MS Outlook where if a message is still in the Outbox it hasn't been sent! I'm learning new things about Forums every day!


----------

